# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تحصیل همزمان در دو مقطع امکانپذیره؟

## arash9

دانشجوی پرستاری که لیسانس برق داره
همزمان با پرستاری میتونه ارشد برق رو هم
بخونه ؟
از نظر قانونی امکان پذیره؟

----------


## Bitsy

برق تو پیام نور میشه خوند

----------


## arash9

بله ولی پیام نور فایده نداره 
آزاد اگه میشد بهتر بود

----------


## Shah1n

> دانشجوی پرستاری که لیسانس برق داره
> همزمان با پرستاری میتونه ارشد برق رو هم
> بخونه ؟
> از نظر قانونی امکان پذیره؟


بله میتونه ولی نباید دولتی باشه
میتونه غیر دولتی بخونه

----------

